# Vermiculite insulation



## carmenrosie (Feb 22, 2016)

We are in process of purchasing an old home (built 1938) and home inspection has uncovered vermiculite insulation in the attic. There is currently a guest suite located in attic with bath that we would plan to use. There is also a furnace located in attic area where vermiculite was found. Our concerns are health (we have 2 young children) and re-sale. 

My questions are:
1. Do we assume asbestos present in vermiculite?
2. Is it worth testing by a certified asbestos inspector?
3. Even if vermiculite tests negative should we consider abatement?
4. What is abatement process?

Thanks!


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

You definitely want to have it tested before you purchase. Although the concerns due to the presence of asbestos may be debated, the negative impact it would have on future buyers can not. This can be a deal breaker even if the test is negative as the testing is not perfect. 

Before you buy, at a minimum you would want a negative test and a full removal of all vermiculite. Any that remains, positive or negative would be a potential problem.

There are far too many homes out there to choose from to jump willingly into a money pit. In addition, be sure to test for lead paint. If there are copper pipes they will also most likely have been soldered wit lead solder. The list against buying an old home is long, I would not.

Does that guest suite meet all code requirements? Were permits pulled for its construction. You can check with your local code office and inspect all permits for that building and compare them to what is there.

Bud


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

First , yes I would get it tested for asbestos . The odds are pretty high that it contains asbestos and its fibrous and easily dispersed and inhaled asbestos is the most dangerous. I would have the seller do the abatement or walk away from the purchase


As for Buds other scare tactics, lead paint is only a danger if you eat it or perhaps sand it before painting . I just paint over it. Not a problem. As for lead in solder, assuming the plumbing is not a hack job, there is almost zero solder in contact with the water, an even so a quick run of water cleans things out. There is probably more lead In your actual faucet than in all the plumbing. 

The other cool thing about old houses, the aren't airtight which might increase your heating costs a bit but increases the air infiltration which reduces the concentration of indoor air pollutants and off gassing


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

@ jimn01 "As for Buds other scare tactics, lead paint is only a danger if you eat it or perhaps sand it before painting" It isn't a scare tactic, just sound advice, sorry you missed that. It is the perception of future buyers one needs to consider and given the recent lead issues in the news those future buyers will be even more sensitive to old plumbing.

As for painting over lead paint, that is akin to sweeping the problem under the rug, someone else will have to clean it up in the future. Painting over old lead paint is one of those economic decisions a seller makes to unload their problem onto someone else. I don't recommend any new buyers to become that someone.

Bud


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

As the purchaser of several older houses in my life, and having lived in at least one house that had asbestos, I have a somewhat more sanguine approach to hazards. I would have the vermiculite tested for asbestos, since it is a friable material, and some vermiculite (notably the vermiculite from Libby, MT) contains asbestos. The testing is done by a laboratory, typically NOT by a home inspector. If the vermiculite tests positive, I would probably have it abated, but I would estimate the cost of the abatement, and deduct that from the house price, plus extra for your headache in getting it done by your contractor.

As for lead paint, every house I have ever lived in, including my present home, has either had lead paint or lead varnish. And we raised two children in our house, which has lead varnish, very typical of older houses. Lead varnish is NOT a problem as long as it is protected and not eaten. Unfortunately children seem to like the taste of lead paint and varnish, I understand it is somewhat sweet, so you need to make sure there are no flakes of paint on the floor. The varnish is very tough, I have never seen it flake off, but paint certainly could. Whether you abate or not is your call, if you have children and they are going to crawl around on the floor, you certainly should consider it. Again, I would decide if you plan to abate, and deduct the cost from the offer.


----------

